# Wer hat einen HP Touchsmart TX2?



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Hey,
Ich bin seit kurzen Besitzerin eines HP TouchSmart TX2 (1099eg).
Eine Recovery-Partition ist von Werk aus drauf - klar, kenn ich.

Also hab ich gleich mein Ultimate (64bit) drübergebügelt, die Recovery-Partition aber gelassen.
Nachdem ich alles installiert habe und dann merkte.. Mensch Nira, Multitouch geht garnicht und es gibt keinen kompatiblen Treiber.. wollte ich halt alles rückgängig machen. Dank Recovery-Partition kein Problem - dachte ich.
Von der lässt sich nicht Booten und die Windows Repair-CD verweigert ebenfalls Ihren Dienst.

Nun hab ich bei HP angefragt.
Laut HP darf ich mir eine Recovery-CD oder DVD bestellen, und das zum schlappen Preis von 60€.
Find ich iwie unverschämt.. 1300€ fürn Notebook ohne CD/DVDs... naja

Frage:
Wer hat/kennt jmden mit einem Hp Touchsmart TX2?
Und wäre es möglich mir die Recovery-CDs oder DVDs zu brennen??

Die Rohlinge und Versand würde ich selbstverständlich bezahlen (oder mein Freund xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Illigal ist daran nichts, da die CD/DVD lediglich zum Booten benötigt wird und die Treiber sowieso im Netz sind.
Und das original Vista, was drauf ist muss man sowieso per seperaten Key (unterseite des N registrieren.

Ich würd mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn jmd das machen könnte bzw es überhaupt jmden mit dem Notebook gibt! ^-^

LG
Nira =)


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Lad es dir doch einfach in einer Tauschbörse oder bei Rapidshare.

Wie du schon sagst, du nutzt einen legalen Key. Ich sehe keine rechtlichen Bedenken!


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

danke claetilein... aber kaum jemand hat das Notebook...
es kam erst ende Januar auf den deutschen Markt und im Dezember grad mal in Amerika.

Außerdem ist für otto-normal-verbrauche die Multitouchfunktion irrelevant und den vergleichsweise hohen Preis zum normalen Convertable tablet zu groß, was die geringe Besitzerzahl erklärt... =/

LG
hilfloses Nira =( ^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

ja, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Bei Rapidshare muss man aber auch erstmal was sauberes finden, da würde ich mich eher ein ein anderes Board wenden, egal ob Freesoft oder Gulli.

Was dir Niranda eventuell helfen könnte wäre folgender Link: Klick mich


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Interessanter Link - den habe ich so nicht gefunden... o.O
so wie ich das jetzt grob überflogen habe gehen die aber davon aus, das noch alles im originalzustand ist.

Ich hab, wie gesagt, nurnoch die Recovery-Partition ca. 10Gb).
Eine zweite,  60Gb große Partition enthält mein komplett fertig Installierte Betriebssystem, sprich Ultimate + Treiber.
Auf der dritten Platte (330Gb) befindet sich halt das normale OS und der ganze Rest.

Mitgeliefert, auf der Festplatte vorinstalliert wurde Home Premium 32bit.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Hm, ich merke grade, mir ist das Problem nicht so ganz klar *g*

Welches OS befindet sich denn in der Recovery Partition?


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

omg - mein erster Doppelpost in meiner Buffedlaufbahn O_o

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

SChäm dich, ab in die Ecke mit dir!

..jaja, Frauen und ihre mehrfachen Themen zur gleichen Zeit - hatten wir in unseren PMs besprochen^^ üben kleiner :-*

Also nochmal von Anfang:
Das Notebook kam mit dem installierten Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit an.
Treiber und software waren schon vollständig installiert und als Recovery auf der kleinen, zweiten Partition abgelegt, die man mit Recovery-CDs wieder zurückspielen kann.

Ich habe das Notebook kurz getestet und danach gleich Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Version draufgespielt, aber ich habe die Recovery-Partition in Ruhe gelassen. Sprich die ist noch original.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine dritte Partition angelegt, damit ich mein Ultimate-OS mit Treibern und Grundsoftware darauf speichern kann, sprich meine eigene Recovery-Partition für mein OS, für meine Software etc.

Jetzt klar?^^
Ich weiß das ich schwer (nicht vom gewicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bin =D
Nira =P


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Aha, okay - und dein Problem ist jetzt, dass es für dein 64bit Vista keine Multitouchtreiber gibt, deshalb willst du das 32Bit Vista der Recovery wiederherstellen... alles klar, soweit hab ichs verstanden xD

Also ich bleib dabei, am einfachsten isses über Rapidshare einfach ein Win Home Premium 32bit zu ziehen. Es muss ja nicht genau das von einer Recovery dieses Notebooks sein. Vista Home Prem ist Vista Home Prem und mit deinem bezahlten Key ist das ja auch kein Problem.

Zur Not würde ich es ja runterladen und dir schicken (hab nachgeguckt, Greifswald ist ja am Arsch der Welt xD), fänd ich aber ziemlich umständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Danke, aber diesen Multitouchtreiber von NTRIG gibt es nicht zum download - Darum brauche ich die recovery xD

Edit:
Zudem könnte ich dann auch mein Ultimate 32bit verwenden.
Aber was bringt mir 32bit bei 8Gb Ram? Nur nutzbare 3,xxGb... =(


----------



## poTTo (18. März 2009)

ich würd erneut im Support von HP anrufen und ansagen das sich dein OS verabschiedet hat, nichts von einer 64bit Ultim. Installation erzählen. Weiterhin dem technischen Suporthotliner mitteilen das die Recovery Partition nicht mehr funzt. Einfach nur Dumm stellen am Telefon und mit ein wenig "käse zum whine" nach Hilfe fragen. Das Ding hat ja auch ne Seriennummer, anhand dieser sehen die ja das du im Besitz des Touch bist.

Kurze Frage am Rande, liefert HP nurnoch mit Recoverparttion aus und keine Recover DVD's mehr ? 

Leider supporten wir nur Thinkpads inner Firma, von HP nur Drucker, Scanner daher hab ich da leider kein Ansprechpartener von HP falls der Support dich erneut in die Wüste schickt.


#poTTo


----------



## eMJay (18. März 2009)

> Kurze Frage am Rande, liefert HP nurnoch mit Recoverparttion aus und keine Recover DVD's mehr ?



Ja war bei meinem Laptop vor 2 Jahren auch schon so... Als aller erstes sollte man die Daten auf DVD Brennen stand bei mir groß da.


----------



## Wagga (18. März 2009)

Bietet HP nicht einen Downloadbereich an?
Mom,ich gucke mal.
Vielleicht hilft folgender Link, gucke mal durch:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwar...product=3880295
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

naja, das sind BIOS und Treiber, aber kein Windows was gesucht ist. Das wirst du da 100% nicht zum Download finden.


----------



## Wagga (18. März 2009)

Aber evtl. ist ja die fehlende Funktion dabei bzw. Treiber die gesucht wird.
Windows wird keiner einfach so anbieten, eine offizielle Seite,


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

hab zu deinem Problem nochmal ein wenig im Internet gestöbert. Bei dem Beispiel geht es zwar um Win7, aber auch um 64Bit. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Unglaublich übrigens, NTRIG-Treiber findet man echt nirgends, mir fällt nichts mehr ein wo ich suchen könnte.

Les dir das mal durch, vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch:



> Originally Posted by gleep52  View Post
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following the thread and read through the whole thing - got a little discouraged from the comments about win7 64bit support. I sent a email to n-trig expressing support for the 64-bit drivers, and I suggest you do the same!
> ...


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2009)

danke, den hab ich auch schon gefunden.
Das problem daran ist, dass bei den ganzen dell-Treibern das Touchscreen komplett spiegelverkehrt ist.
Sprich beweg ich meinen finger nach rechts, geht die maus nach links, nach oben, geht die maus nach unten und umgekehrt....

Bei den 32bit treibern verweigert Vista erst recht die installation.
Selbst den 64bit treiber mit der 32 bit version zu modifizieren und umgekehrt klappt nicht... =(


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich das Problem _wirklich_ verstanden *g*

Es geht also nich um das OS, sondern es geht um die Treiber in der Recovery Partition an die man sonst nicht dran kommt.

Also ich hab es noch nie erlebt das ein Anbieter seine Treiber nur per CD/DVD bzw Recovery Partition vertreibt und nicht zum download anbietet. Das find ich schon ganz schön dreist ..


----------



## poTTo (19. März 2009)

hehe claet, also was ich am dreistesten finde ist immer noch das die 60EUR für einen Datenträger wollen. Die Email mit Anhang Funktion scheint bei HP sich noch nicht durchgesetzt zu haben -.-

Hab auch google gequält wie manch anderer nach den NTRIG Treibern und nix gefunden :/

Letzter Tip, ein HP-Forum, oder Notebook-Forum und einen Leidensgenossen finden der evtl. die Treiber am Start hat !


----------

